# Berry Bullets



## epsanto2

I came across this site the other day and was wondering if anyone has loaded Berry Bullets and what their experience was. I am thinking about buying some for my CZ83 .380 and noticed in the faqs they state not to load heavier than the middle load for a powder and bullet weight and configuration.... this leaves a small window for finding an accurate load.

I normally load 95 grain Remington bullets with 3.7 grains of W231 powder. This proves to be a good mix for my particular pistol. Any ideas as to what I might expect recoil wise with the 100 grain bullet compared to the 95 grain bullet? I'm thinking of buying their 250 pack to try first depending on the recoil comments I receive here.

Buy Berry


----------



## Overkill0084

I don't shoot the .380 much. I've used both 95 & 100 gr cast bullets. As for recoil feel, I didn't notice any difference. This was in a Walther PPK/S. Your only talking 5 gr of difference. How bad could it get?
As for plated bullets, cast data is typically a good starting point. I've not used plated in .380, however I use them in a number of other calibers (mostly Rainier). I suspect with due diligence, you will probably like them. Berry's have a pretty good reputation with their bullets.


----------



## usmcj

I load Berry and Rainier bullets in .45ACP, 9mm, .380. I've been very pleased with 'em. Both manufacturers suggest keeping velocities under 1200 FPS.


----------



## recoilguy

I have loaded berry in 9mm with very good success. they are very consistnt and pretty dang accurate. Easy to use. I do not use 231 I use alot of N320 or if thats not around i have a big supply of Tite group I got at a great deal and it s nice powder. Recoilwse if I use Montana Gold 124g FMJ for my 9mm i use 4.1g of N320. I use the same for Berry 124 RN. For percision Delta 124g FMJ I normally go to 4.2g just out of habit. The recoil is pretty much the same on all loads.

RCG


----------



## HK Dan

I've loaded Berrys in 9mm, .40, and .45. Great bullets. They almost feel like they have wax on them when you grab a handful, and they don't clog the bore. I like them.


----------



## flgunner

i have gone to Berrys in .380, 9mm and .45 using Accurate #2 in the .380 and W231 in the others and am very satisfied with the results.


----------



## pmcustom

Hi, New here. I am thinking of using the Berry 100gr 380 cal (.356) HBRN in a light target load for my 9mm.

Any suggestions for a good load? I read above that they should be kept under 1200fps. 

Anyone try the HBRN? Berry says they are very accurate.


----------



## chessail77

I just recently got started reloading and used Berry bullets, loading them and shooting them they seem fine....JJ


----------



## T5ammo

With Berry's for 9mm I use Tightgroup with a load of 4.1g. Not a ton or recoil and cycles the guns just fine. As for .40 I use 4.4g of Tightgroup with same results. .45 is 5.2g with same results and very accurate. I would recommend Berry's highly and cant beat the price!


----------



## Jammersix

I started with Berry's over Titegroup and had trouble with tumbling. I went to Hornady jacketed and the problem went away.

The other issue I saw with Berry's is that because they're plated, not jacketed, the corners on the semi-wadcutters are rounded, not nice and clean and sharp, and do not cut a nice, round hole like a true, jacketed semi-wadcutter does.


----------



## bobnoffs

i am new to the .380 but not to reloading. i have started with berry's 100gr. hollowbase.bullets shoot fine out of my lcp. fps with 4 gr of power pistol is 735. no pressure signs on the case. i may try titegroup or win. autocomp. maybe the hollow base bullet stabilizes better, like slinging a rock in a sock.
bob noffs


----------



## Charlie

I have loaded several hundred 200 gr. Berry's FMJ-FN for my .45 ACP and really like them. The cases all land in a little neat pile. Great for plinkin'!


----------

